# Tree Furniture Issue



## katielizzabeth (Apr 27, 2020)

Within the past few days I started getting just one piece of furniture from trees instead of two. I have well over 17 non-fruit trees on my island, and I know for a fact I'm shaking every one. What gives? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Sheba (Apr 27, 2020)

I've only ever gotten one. I wonder if it is because of mystery island tours? Since every mystery island with non-fruit-trees guarantees a furniture item, maybe that counts somehow?


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 27, 2020)

I had this issue once. All of a sudden I only got Item for 3-4 days I think ans then it suddenly went back to two items. I didn’t cut any trees but I relocated some of them before, plus the easter event was going, I believe it might have had something to do with that?


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 27, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I've only ever gotten one. I wonder if it is because of mystery island tours? Since every mystery island with non-fruit-trees guarantees a furniture item, maybe that counts somehow?


Even on days when I would go to a mystery island and get a piece of furniture there, I would still get two back home


----------



## Luxen (Apr 27, 2020)

Climbintospace said:


> I had this issue once. All of a sudden I only got Item for 3-4 days I think ans then it suddenly went back to two items. I didn’t cut any trees but I relocated some of them before, plus the easter event was going, I believe it might have had something to do with that?


Relocating trees shouldn't really affect that. I once brought back a cedar tree from a mystery island and it still had its free item in it. The same goes for some trees I relocated throughout last week on my island.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 27, 2020)

Usually when I can't find the second furniture, I just re-shake my trees again. However..

Also heard there might be a bug like that of the 300 popped balloons nook miles achievement (now patched), but I'm not 100% sure. I'm just remember reading a similar post with this issue.


----------



## Ras (Apr 27, 2020)

Will the furniture fall if you hit it with a stone axe? Days I do that, I'm wondering if I'm missing the furniture.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 27, 2020)

Ras said:


> Will the furniture fall if you hit it with a stone axe? Days I do that, I'm wondering if I'm missing the furniture.


From what I can recall, it doesn't.
I've probably missed quite a few of them because of that; I didn't find out until I had to catch a tree bug (either a bagworm or a spider) at the time and an item fell from a tree that I had already collected materials from.


----------



## stiney (Apr 27, 2020)

Ras said:


> Will the furniture fall if you hit it with a stone axe? Days I do that, I'm wondering if I'm missing the furniture.



No, the axe doesn't make furniture fall out they way it knocks fruit and wasps out. If it's got furniture in it and you shake it I don't think the axe would make the furniture disappear though unless you cut it down.


----------



## Edge (Apr 27, 2020)

This happened to me. For about three days in a row I was only getting one furniture item out of tree on my island, but it’s back to two now. So, I’m not sure what happened.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 27, 2020)

Wait what you get more than one furniture item? I didnt know that.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't get anymore furniture from trees. I used to get only one. I learned when I was on a random island that you can actually get an item to fall from a tree. I was huh ok guess this counts.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 27, 2020)

i don’t even remember the last time i got a furniture from a tree. i get one from an island mostly.


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 30, 2020)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but I think I figured out the problem! My theory is that I dug up and threw away or chopped down a tree that had a piece of furniture in it. I usually don't plant new saplings so I was stuck with the one piece of furniture a day. For one of the Nature Day goals I planted a sapling, and now my 2nd furniture tree is back! It could be coincidence, but it also might not be...


----------



## stiney (Apr 30, 2020)

katielizzabeth said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but I think I figured out the problem! My theory is that I dug up and threw away or chopped down a tree that had a piece of furniture in it. I usually don't plant new saplings so I was stuck with the one piece of furniture a day. For one of the Nature Day goals I planted a sapling, and now my 2nd furniture tree is back! It could be coincidence, but it also might not be...



I think in New Leaf if you didn't have enough non-fruit trees, you wouldn't get all of the bells (I think it was up to 18 trees would have bells, 5 always had wasps, and 2 had furniture, with the rest of the non-fruit trees being empty--bagworms/spider spawns were a separate thing, so don't interfere with the rest). It's possible NH has something similar, and you dipped under the number of trees required to get the second item. Which is basically the same thing you are saying.


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 30, 2020)

stiney said:


> I think in New Leaf if you didn't have enough non-fruit trees, you wouldn't get all of the bells (I think it was up to 18 trees would have bells, 5 always had wasps, and 2 had furniture, with the rest of the non-fruit trees being empty--bagworms/spider spawns were a separate thing, so don't interfere with the rest). It's possible NH has something similar, and you dipped under the number of trees required to get the second item. Which is basically the same thing you are saying.


I definitely had over 17 non-fruit trees. I counted because I felt crazy


----------



## stiney (Apr 30, 2020)

Right but I get at least 15 bell coins a day, 5 wasps a day, and 2 furniture, so that's 20 non-fruit trees that drop stuff for me every day.  So 17 isn't the minimum--not sure what is though, assuming the minimum IS a thing. (Like, if you have 20 that might not be enough, there could be a rule that 1 tree will always be empty, so if you have 19 trees, you'll either miss a furniture or a tree that drops bells.)


----------

